# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  08/03/2010 El SCRATS solicita un nuevo trasvase

## Nodoyuna

José Antonio Claver [presudente del Sindicato de Regantes del trasvase Tajo Segura] informó de la petición a la Comisión Central de Explotación del Trasvase Tajo-Segura de un volumen de agua de 170 hectómetros cúbicos para el segundo trimestre del año (abril-mayo-junio), puesto que, esgrimió, "la situación de los embalses de la cabecera del Tajo, Entrepeñas y Buendía, es de 880 hm3".

http://www.europapress.es/murcia/not...308194548.html

En ningún momento se habla de la situación de la cuenca del Segura con cerca de 600HM3 almacenados que representa más de un 50%.

----------


## pama

es una verguenza con el año que estan teniendo en su region , que quieran quitarnos el unico recurso que tenemos. Yo en las proximas elecciones voy a mirar con lupa todo este tema del agua

----------


## Kai

Vergonzoso.....
Viva la cultura de los campos de golf!!!!!! :Mad:  :Mad: :

----------


## Elvar

Buenas, yo también he leido la noticia y... ¡qué puedo decir? no lo entiendo, o sea sí que entiendo la parte de que los embalses del tajo están más llenos que nunca, pero ¿no lo están tambien los del segura? Hay terrenos que sólo se pueden regar desde el trasvase pero no desde el propio río segura? es que si es así es de ... :Big Grin: , pero rozando el ridículo.

Prefiero si no estoy obligado a ello, no considerar como motivaciones la expresa intención de expoliar, arruinar y ¿por qué no? sojuzgar a Castilla la Mancha como plan final de una conspiración judeomasónica y su pertinaz aliado la sequía.

Por ello me gustaría si alguien lo sabe a que se debe el hecho de pedir un trasvase cuando esta semana la cuenca del segura tiene unos 260hm3 más que el año pasado en sus embalses.

----------


## jasg555

A ver si alguien le manda éste documento a ese señorito:

http://www.nodo50.org/preramsar/trasvase_tajo.pdf

Lo estoy poniendo en varios hilos para que se pueda concienciar la gente.

Hay otro que lamento no encontrar en el que se relata con pelos y señales la evolución de los mal llamados déficits hídricos y como se roturan terrenos de forma ilegal para presionar diciendo que falta agua.

----------


## Nodoyuna

La verdadera razón de la noticia es que los regantes se creen los propietarios del agua de la cabecera del Tajo. Así en la última reunión de la comisión del Trasvase _"los representantes de la región de Murcia manifestaron que aunque la cuenca del Segura tenga excedentes, el campo murciano se riega con agua del Tajo porque así lo dice la Ley"_

http://www.eldecano.es/index.php?opt...17552&Itemid=1

Existe una reserva del 9% (!!!!!!) en los pantanos de cabacera (240 HM3) que cuando los pantanos llegan no está permitido trasvasar y los regantes y algunos más en Levante se creen que todo el agua que sobrepase esa cantidad es suya: 

_Pedro Antonio Sánchez [vicesecretario de Organización y Relaciones Institucionales del PP de la Región de Murcia], exigió este miércoles (enero 2010) al Gobierno central que trasvase agua, ya que ahora mismo, dijo, "hay en los embalses de cabecera del Tajo, Entrepeñas y Buendía, 350 hectómetros cúbicos más del mínimo para trasvasar, disponibles y sobrantes y que hacen falta en esta zona"._

http://www.europapress.es/murcia/not...21229.html?rel

----------


## santy

Hola a todos, lo primero decir que no me considero una persona radical en el tema de los trasvases, pienso que los recursos hay que compartirlos, pero de ahí a lo que el dichoso SCRATS hace con los embalses del Tajo va un mundo, y me indigna mucho ver este tipo de noticias con la temporada hidrológica que estamos teniendo, y efectivamente, como ellos predican, el agua es de todos, no solo de unos pocos.
Un saludo.

----------


## Elvar

A ver! muchas gracias por los enlaces y por todas vuestras aportaciones de las que siempre aprendo algo, pero YO SIGO IGUAL! Esto es conspiración judeomasónica para "robar el unico recurso" (espero que no) de Castilla la Mancha o detrás de esta actuación existe un motivo por retorcido que sea, que tenga alguna base real.

Porque no entiendo como es posible que se prefiera un agua que hay que bombear y rebombear durante muchos km antes que la del rio propio de la cuenca... no lo entiendo.

Al final este tipo de actuaciones, pedir agua con los pantanos llenos alimenta las teorías paranoico-conspiratorias. ¿Es posible que se pida un trasvase para mantener el derecho al mismo en el fututro? O sea, que se planteen que si un año no piden agua no van a poder pedirla nunca más. Porque creo que sería justo al contrario, si se es responsable en las demandas es más posible que sean satisfechas.

----------


## Salut

^^ La respuesta es sencilla: el SCRATS tiene asignados los recursos que provienen del Tajo, y salvo que Entrepeñas y Buendía esten secos, no pueden tomar agua del Segura.

A la práctica, todos los años acaban pillando cacho de las aguas del Segura -lo cual es un perjuicio enorme para los regantes tradicionales de este rio-.

Al final, entre los habitantes del Tajo y los regantes tradicionales del Segura tenemos que pagar el pato del DESMADRE propiciado por el SCRATS.

----------


## Nodoyuna

> A ver! muchas gracias por los enlaces y por todas vuestras aportaciones de las que siempre aprendo algo, pero YO SIGO IGUAL! Esto es conspiración judeomasónica para "robar el unico recurso" (espero que no) de Castilla la Mancha o detrás de esta actuación existe un motivo por retorcido que sea, que tenga alguna base real.
> 
> Porque no entiendo como es posible que se prefiera un agua que hay que bombear y rebombear durante muchos km antes que la del rio propio de la cuenca... no lo entiendo.
> 
> Al final este tipo de actuaciones, pedir agua con los pantanos llenos alimenta las teorías paranoico-conspiratorias. ¿Es posible que se pida un trasvase para mantener el derecho al mismo en el fututro? O sea, que se planteen que si un año no piden agua no van a poder pedirla nunca más. Porque creo que sería justo al contrario, si se es responsable en las demandas es más posible que sean satisfechas.


No sé donde ves la cospiración judeo masónica o conspiratoria o no sé que, qué mas le da al SCRATS que se bombee el agua o no  si ellos no van a pagar por ello. Además de lo que dice Salut del SCRATS está el tema político que tomar esta posición les da rédito (en forma de votos) y de ahí que se hagan ese tipo de afirmaciones. Y por supuesto si tú tienes una cuenta corriente tuya pero pudes disponer de la del vecino legalmente, ¿de cual gastarías antes?

Y por último, la estrategia del SCRATS siempre ha sido pedir 10 para conseguir 8, y les ha funcionado perfectamente. Siempre recuerdo cuando pidieron que se paralizara la Central Nuclear de Zorita porque eso le exigía un caudal mínimo al Tajo y según ellos les quitaba agua susceptible de trasvasar.

----------

